
Stephen Elop New Chief Innovator for Australia's Telstra - g1n016399
http://www.telstra.com.au/aboutus/media/media-releases/stephen-elop-joins-telstra-senior-leadership-team.xml
======
cybette
As an ex-Nokian, I wish Telstra the best of luck.

